# Tandem crankset opinions



## bike867 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a current 9-speed setup with an Ultegra tandem crankset circa 2000, I believe. The rings are about worn and I'm looking to upgrade to something else. I currently run a 52x42x28 with an 11x32 rear as there can be some pretty steep stuff around here in Seattle. The new cranks I am finding all seem to be 53x39x30, so I'm guessing that means I can't run smaller than the 30 due to the bolt circle? Is that right? I was hoping to just pop my 28 on there as it is still in ok shape. Looking for 172.5 and 170 for captain/stoker.


----------



## mibike (Jun 5, 2008)

Most if not all current road triple crank sets including tandem cranks have a BCD of 74mm for the small ring. You can get 74 BCD rings down to 24 T. Your 28 T should work.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am using an FSA Gossamer tandem crankset which came with 53/39/30.
I changed it to 50/39/28 and it works fine. It is a pretty decent crankset for a reasonable price as far as tandems go.


----------

